# Wisconsin Furry Meetup Group



## Spotalope (Oct 4, 2014)

http://fluffyfur.weebly.com/
A new wisconsin furry meetup group just getting started please come see if your in the area or message me


----------



## Alpha_Wolph (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey if you could come down to Milwaukee that's be great, cause I don't really feel like driving 4 hours. (sadface)


----------

